# Source For Rv Hardware?



## knauby (Aug 16, 2012)

Anyone know of a good source for RV hardware. I broke the plastic clip that holds my closet doors closed in the main bedroom and have no idea where I would find it.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

This maybe? --> Door Latch


----------



## knauby (Aug 16, 2012)

H2oSprayer said:


> This maybe? --> Door Latch


That appears to be it. Have no idea how you found it but "clam shell" was not part of my search! Many thanks.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There is a Maintenance parts thread. Can you post the link over there also.

Maintenance Parts Thread

I know I could do it but it would be good if people added to the thread as items come up to keep it all in one spot.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

We had the same type, but they kept breaking, so we replaced it with one of these - works like a champ.

Window Lock


----------

